# ??????????????????????????



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

*help identify possible boiler?

I know the mods closed this but I as a plumber would really like to know what it is or was, if it is USA or foreign? You might say my curiosity is spiked. The pump assembly with the long upright handle, how about the shadow on the wall it looks like another upright valve handle. The tank with the gauge glass looks like an expansion tank usually found in an old attic on a old open hot water heating system. By shutting this one down, I think we blew an antique that was something special.

Before it goes away maybe someone would like to comment?
*


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Maybe an old well system?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Manual water pump system from shallow well into oversized pressure tank..


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

rjbphd said:


> Manual water pump system from shallow well into oversized pressure tank..


Definitely not a well guy here.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I agree Bill...
It's a WTF is that? to me as well...

Here's the pics again...


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

the glass vial on the side of the unit makes me think its 
some sort of steam system??/ I remember fooling with old junk like
that when I was a young kid with my father,,,,,

duh hell I dont know :blink:


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

It's defiantly a diaphragm transfer pump of some kind check valve I would indicate that the tank would be under some sort of pressure I'm thinking hand pumped shallow well.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

wharfrat said:


> Definitely not a well guy here.


So.. what is it??


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Redwood said:


> I agree Bill...
> It's a WTF is that? to me as well...
> 
> Here's the pics again...


See the black mark on the sight glass? That's where you want the compressed air/water line to be for proper operation.. hence the fittings at bottom of tank.. every once awhile u need to add air in tank otherwise, it will becomes like those useless deadend air chambers.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

rjbphd said:


> So.. what is it??


Oh hell, I have no idea! I was just foolin with ya.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

I can tell you for sure what I would use it for...SCRAP!


----------

